# Sleeping Strains



## MCLC (May 10, 2010)

This is a question for all patients out there who smoke Indica for sleep help. Can you guys tell me what your favorite/best strain is for sleeping?


----------



## dankasaurusrex (May 10, 2010)

purple urkle, black domina, NL #5, afgoo, and blueberry all seem to make me sleepy. Hope this helps!


----------



## swelchjohn (May 10, 2010)

Bubba Kush and Purple Urkel.


----------



## MCLC (May 10, 2010)

Any input is always appreciated, i'll check those out.


----------



## MCLC (May 11, 2010)

I'd like something that can be bought as a seed on Attitude or Nirvana or something, I'd love purple urkle but its a clone only.
Any other ideas?


----------



## swelchjohn (May 11, 2010)

Clone only? My growing partner and I have got lots of urkle seeds. Urkle was about 1/4 of our outdoor crop last year.


----------



## MCLC (May 11, 2010)

swelchjohn said:


> Clone only? My growing partner and I have got lots of urkle seeds. Urkle was about 1/4 of our outdoor crop last year.


Really?
I read somewhere it was only clone, and I can't find any seeds online. Wanna send me some? haha


----------



## swelchjohn (May 11, 2010)

Not sending anything. Just because seed banks on the internet don't sell them doesn't mean they are un-obtainable.


----------



## MCLC (May 11, 2010)

swelchjohn said:


> Not sending anything. Just because seed banks on the internet don't sell them doesn't mean they are un-obtainable.


Haha I was kidding, but yea, i'll see what I can do. Any other good strains i can find on the 'nets?


----------



## Mercer (May 12, 2010)

just get some friends..lol me and my friends have 75+ strains we are working with through out our network...what part of oregon u live in? eugene here maybe i might be able to help


----------



## MCLC (May 12, 2010)

Mercer said:


> just get some friends..lol me and my friends have 75+ strains we are working with through out our network...what part of oregon u live in? eugene here maybe i might be able to help


I live in new england man, haha and i'm the only one of my friends who grows.


----------



## badfish777 (May 12, 2010)

beasters man!!!! the legit name was M39, but then changed to Shiva Skunk... it will get the job done!


----------



## BeautifulNW (May 16, 2010)

dont really have a strain but I do reccomend a vaporizer came bed time.


----------



## MCLC (May 16, 2010)

BeautifulNW said:


> dont really have a strain but I do reccomend a vaporizer came bed time.


completely agree, a vape is such a relxing way to smoke, very nice for night time


----------



## one11 (May 16, 2010)

im not a patient...but all weed will make me happy hungry and sleepy.


----------



## MCLC (May 16, 2010)

one11 said:


> im not a patient...but all weed will make me happy hungry and sleepy.


I'm not a patient either, because my state wont let me be haha. But i still would like to use it medically


----------



## TheOx805 (May 22, 2010)

Patient in Cali, 100% indica lover i usually go with kush strains to go to bed.


----------



## MCLC (May 25, 2010)

TheOx805 said:


> Patient in Cali, 100% indica lover i usually go with kush strains to go to bed.


I'd love me some kush, i'm thinking white rhino is gonna be my pick for an indoor grow for sleeping issues and some back pain. Thoughts people?


----------

